
T.rex 'little cousin' discovered - fiaz
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8405897.stm
======
indiejade
The neat thing about this discovery is that it's the discovery of a new
species, older than the infamous T-Rex.

Another (slightly more detailed) article:
[http://www.deseretnews.com/article/print/705350658/Dinosaur-...](http://www.deseretnews.com/article/print/705350658/Dinosaur-
discovery-sheds-light-on-Triassic-University-of-Utah-scientist-says.html)

"Little cousin" from the bbc headline is probably an inaccurate description of
the _Tawa Hallae_ . . . more like 15 million year-old ancestor of the T-Rex.

